# Best substrate for growing plants?



## Splaker (Sep 14, 2019)

Can I use the typical gravel substrate for growing healthy plants? Just getting back into the hobby so lots to "re-learn" if you will... 

thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sure can. Ppl have been doing it for decades prior to the fracted (ie. SeaChem Flourish) and organic based substrates (ADA AquaSoil). You have to enrich the substrate with products like Flourish Root Tabs, Laterite (tropical source that should be deep orangy red, not the pale pink crap from the sub tropics), etc.

Lots of info on the web to enrich the substrate via DIY.


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

*gravel*



wtac said:


> Sure can. Ppl have been doing it for decades prior to the fracted (ie. SeaChem Flourish) and organic based substrates (ADA AquaSoil). You have to enrich the substrate with products like Flourish Root Tabs, Laterite (tropical source that should be deep orangy red, not the pale pink crap from the sub tropics), etc.
> 
> Lots of info on the web to enrich the substrate via DIY.


Hi, I waned to ask if you know a good source or brand for gravel substrate. I am thinking of a heavy planted low tech tank for shrimps and pygmy cories, but I am worried about gravel hindering plant growth and cory barbels  but I already spent a lot for substrate on my other tank. Eco complete looks beautiful except the price


----------

